# Wyndham week exchange



## Dzalumni (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a strange question. If I owe a 2 bed 2 bath, Wyndham floating at a resort that values this at 308,000 points (all weeks considered prime) and want to trade for another week at Wyndham, does Wyndham change this for same unit, 2 bed 2 bath or based on point value?

i.e. 2 bed 2 bath = 308,000 points
Does this trade for 2 bed 2 bath at different resort or point value of 308,000?


----------



## puppymommo (Sep 24, 2011)

If you are exchanging within Wyndham, it is based on your points (308k) not the size of unit.

The size of unit you can get with 308k points depends on the time (prime, high, value, quiet) and depends on the resort (newer resorts tend to be more expensive in terms of points).  

For example you can get a 2 bedroom deluxe in Branson the week after Christmas for 77k.  On the higher end of the scale, a 2 bedroom deluxe OCEAN VIEW unit in prime season (July) at Oceanside Pier is 275k.

Higher still would be something like the Shearwater in Hawaii which is 450k for a 2 bedroom.


----------



## ausman (Sep 24, 2011)

It is unclear from your post if you own Wyndham points.

If you do, then Wyndham trades within Wyndham are point based and and you can obtain any sized unit up to the points available to you.

If you do not own Wyndham points, then an Exchange Company needs to be involved. While some trade like for like, others do not and more information as to your situation would be needed to give an informed answer.


----------



## Dzalumni (Sep 25, 2011)

I guess I wasn't clear enough when asking my question. 

I have a 2 bed room 2 bath week, floating at a resort that all 52 weeks are classified as "prime". According to the Wyndham point chart, this time share's "points" value is 308,000.

When we book at another Wyndham resort, will this timeshare be booked at a 2 bed 2 bath or will it be viewed as 308,000 points?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2011)

Some Wyndham weeks have points, and some do not.

If your week has points, you trade the point value.

If your week does not have points, you trade a week for a week - there are no points involved.

Do you know if you own a week with Wyndham points?  If you bought from the developer you probably do, if you bought resale, you may or may not.

If you don't own points, then you would trade your week through RCI - not Wyndham.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 25, 2011)

If that week is listed as 308,000 points on your online Wyndham account, you have to deposit those Wyndham points into your Wyndham/RCI account thru the Wyndham online system to RCI.

If this is STILL a Fixed Week ownership and is not a converted week to Wyndham points, you have either:
*A).*NO RCI account paid for by Wyndham* or 
B) *you OWN other Wyndham points which you can use to deposit by calling RCI and depositing it to THAT RCI account (you don't have to pay for a separate RCI account).
*C.)* You have other RCI weeks and pay for an RCI Account; You can deposit your Wyndham Fixed (and unconverted week) into that account.

Now you can be confused.


----------



## Marge007 (Sep 25, 2011)

If you tell us what you own, which resort, and how many points, we can help answer your question more directly and accurately.

In looking at your sign in area, you show Wyndham Glacier Canyon. Is that where your points are located? 308k there would be regular VIP as well. 

Wyndham system is very confusing to new owners (and long time owners that do not book frequently).


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 25, 2011)

Marge007 said:


> If you tell us what you own, which resort, and how many points, we can help answer your question more directly and accurately.
> 
> In looking at your sign in area, you show Wyndham Glacier Canyon. Is that where your points are located? 308k there would be regular VIP as well.
> 
> Wyndham system is very confusing to new owners (and long time owners that do not book frequently).



GC is too NEW to have sold FW units.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 25, 2011)

Based on the clues you have given us I conclude that you own a undivided interest at a wyndham resort, probably Glacier Canyon with 308000 symbolic points assigned to that ownership

Those points are your currency to make reservations at other Wyndham resorts, ie you dont trade a week, rather you "buy"  reservations with your points


----------



## Dzalumni (Sep 26, 2011)

Like many of you I own multiple time shares. 

What we are trying to figure out is we have a 2 bed / 2 bath deeded at another Wyndham resort that is a floating week at a resort that has 52 "Prime" weeks. What we are trying to figure out is this exchange within Wyndham. 

Is it worth a "prime" week 2 bed / 2 bath at another resort, or the point equivalent since we can't see "bed / bath" exchanges on our account since we also have points and the initial account was set up w/points. 

Since this is a "prime" w/bed / 2 bath does it exchange in Wyndham as weeks, or points equivalent? For example if its 2 bed / 2 bath it wouldn't make sense to exchange this "prime" week for value week.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2011)

Dzalumni - We can't answer your question, because we can't tell from your posts if your week has Wyndham points or not.  

It would be helpful if you stated the name of the resort, and exactly what you own there.


----------



## Free2Roam (Sep 26, 2011)

Dzalumni said:


> Like many of you I own multiple time shares.
> 
> What we are trying to figure out is we have a 2 bed / 2 bath deeded at another Wyndham resort that is a floating week at a resort that has 52 "Prime" weeks. What we are trying to figure out is this exchange within Wyndham.
> 
> ...



If this particular deeddid not start as points and has not been converted to points you cannot trade it within Wyndham... you have to use an external trade company such as RCI, II, SFX, etc.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 26, 2011)

Dzalumni said:


> Like many of you I own multiple time shares.
> 
> What we are trying to figure out is we have a 2 bed / 2 bath deeded at another Wyndham resort that is a floating week at a resort that has 52 "Prime" weeks. What we are trying to figure out is this exchange within Wyndham.
> 
> ...



This will not trade within Wyndham


----------



## BellaWyn (Sep 26, 2011)

Dzalumni said:


> Since this is a "prime" w/bed / 2 bath does it exchange in Wyndham as weeks, or points equivalent? For example *if its 2 bed / 2 bath it wouldn't make sense to exchange this "prime" week for value week.*


*Sure it does!  *Because the Wyndham points system is SO FLEXIBLE you could easily take that "prime 2BR week" and break the 308K points into multiple weeks!  One in a "Value week" and one in a "Prime week."  It all depends on location, season, etc.

At the 10-month window, points are points. *Location, unit size and season on the deed are no longer factors except as it relates specifically to the target reservation.*

The only locations in the Wyndham system that are Prime all year that have 2BR/2BA units for 308K (7N stay) are:

1) Ka 'Eo Kai, Kaua'i HI 
2) Kaua'i Beach Village, Kaua'i HI  

If you are trying to understand the point equivalent in other Wyndham locations of what you would get if you converted your fixed week (presuming you are asking because you have not yet converted) go to the online directory and search the various locations within the Wyndham system.  Each location will have it's own schedule of point conversions based on season, room size and sometimes view / location on the property.  

Once your ownership is converted to points (except for ARP) no one cares that the deed is 2BR/2BA, float, prime or otherwise.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 26, 2011)

There is a big variety of "prime" point values for a 2 BR 2 BA unit in Wyndham. 

Lowest in 154K at some of the older resorts.  Highest don't know without looking at all the resorts but I image 308K is at the higher end of that range. Hawaii's might be higher, Waikiki Beach Walk Upper floor 2 BR 2 BA units go up to 400K, Shearwater units for upper floors are up to 450K.

So you will be able to get most units in Wyndham likely with change back, but not all units, you may need to borrow to get a few of the very high value 2 Br units.


----------



## Conan (Sep 26, 2011)

This thread has gotten way too confusing.

Wyndham calls its points program "Club Wyndham Plus." 
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22CLUB+WYNDHAM+Plus%22+site%3Awyndhamvacationresorts.com&btnG=Search&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1

Most people who own Wyndham timeshares also get Club Wyndham Plus points. How many points they get, and how many points they'll need to book a given week in the Wyndham system, varies according to the Wyndham location and unit size they own, the season they own, and the Wyndham location, unit size and season they're looking for. 

A Club Wyndham Plus member can log in at their website, look up a resort, and access a Points Chart showing what it costs in points to stay there at various times of the year.

*Wyndham Nashville* (for example)





A Club Wyndham Plus member also can book vacation weeks from the RCI inventory, limited to certain RCI weeks that are listed on a special RCI Weeks website set up exclusively for Wyndham points owners.


----------



## BellaWyn (Sep 26, 2011)

Conan said:


> This thread has gotten way too confusing.


Which is probably why the OP hasn't come back.   
Oops....  lost another one.


----------

